# Sapphire Radeon RX 570 Pulse 4 GB



## W1zzard (Apr 18, 2017)

Pulse is a new graphics card series by Sapphire, which does away with some rarely needed features in order to achieve better pricing. The Radeon RX 570 Pulse we review today is only $10 more expensive than the RX 570 base price and still comes with a backplate and an overclock out of the box.

*Show full review*


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm surprised at how well it fares against the 390. At $180, it seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## crow1001 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes recommend the pos 1060 3gb over this wtf.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 18, 2017)

Last friday a bit gamed BF3 on RX570 with Ryzen5. Couldn't get rid of some microstutter, no matter what. But Yeah.... pretty cheap deal.


----------



## deu (Apr 18, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> Last friday a bit gamed BF3 on RX570 with Ryzen5. Couldn't get rid of some microstutter, no matter what. But Yeah.... pretty cheap deal.



Thats must be driver related. BF3 can be driven maxed out on 560Ti and 2GB + Q9550


----------



## dirtyferret (Apr 18, 2017)

crow1001 said:


> Yes recommend the pos 1060 3gb over this wtf.



POS???  

truth hurts especially when supported by facts


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 18, 2017)

crow1001 said:


> Yes recommend the pos 1060 3gb over this wtf.


What makes the 1060 3GB a POS? If I didn't have problems with a 3GB GTX780Ti, then why I would have with a card which has similar performance and the same amount of VRAM? 1920x1080 60Hz is still easily the most common setup and will still be for years.

Looks like that what AMD said about improvements over the RX400 series, they didn't lie.


----------



## Nihilus (Apr 18, 2017)

How did the 580 do so poorly and this one did so great??  The 570 is a great product and seems to do everything well.  There seems to be some scaling issues with Polaris.


----------



## crow1001 (Apr 18, 2017)

lol 3Gb  in 2017 is a no no even at 1080p, taking that pos over the similarly priced 570 is for morons only.


----------



## Bruno_O (Apr 18, 2017)

Great review as always. I really appreciate the Blu-ray tests.
W1zzard, have you considered adding a 4k video test? It'd be great to know how much power these GPUs use under a HEVC main10 2160p, possibly HDR 10 scenario


----------



## Nihilus (Apr 18, 2017)

4 GB of vRAM really seems to be the magic number since it stays around 10% below the 8gb 480.  The 1060 definitely loses performance when going down to 3 GB.  4 GB seems to be rather future proof, since it doesn't even lose ground on games with high vRam consumption.  We saw this with the Fury vs the 980ti.  Strangely, the Fury actually gained ground at higher resolutions.  I see absolutely no reason to get the 8 GB card for the target resolution of this model.


----------



## IvanP91v (Apr 19, 2017)

Bruno_O said:


> Great review as always. I really appreciate the Blu-ray tests.
> W1zzard, have you considered adding a 4k video test? It'd be great to know how much power these GPUs use under a HEVC main10 2160p, possibly HDR 10 scenario



Would love to see that, at least one result


----------



## Captain_Tom (Apr 19, 2017)

Will techpowerup ever stop using BF3 for overclocking?

DE:MD or even BF1 would be way better at showing gains than some old and WAY too easy to run game...


----------



## ShurikN (Apr 19, 2017)

Much better card than the 580. Price/perf is amazing as well.


----------



## medi01 (Apr 19, 2017)

I missed 580 in the charts.



9700 Pro said:


> What makes the 1060 3GB a POS?


Confusing name (it isn't 1060, more of a 1050Ti+) plus 3GB are already showing their limit.


----------



## Nihilus (Apr 19, 2017)

medi01 said:


> Confusing name (it isn't 1060, more of a 1050Ti+) plus 3GB are already showing their limit.



Yep, the 1060 3 GB is about 10% lower than the 1060 GB at 1080p (fewer shaders.)  At 4k, it is about 25% lower (fewer shaders and lower framebuffer penalty)
the RX 570 4 GB stays about 10% below the RX 480 8 GB no matter the resolution, so it looks like 4 GB is "just enough" for that level of GPU.  You have to wonder if a vendor would make a 5.5 GB 1080ti and see any performance loss.  They could probably shave $100 off the price while doing so.


----------



## Frick (Apr 19, 2017)

ShurikN said:


> Much better card than the 580. Price/perf is amazing as well.



The 4GB RX580 is about €20 more than the 570. The 4GB RX480 can often be had for the same price as the 470 (SEK 1999, or €208). The 4GB x80 is the card to get IMO. Below that you're better off with used cards, no point in going higher until the GTX1070. The market is pretty strange right now.


----------



## horsemama1956 (Apr 19, 2017)

Nihilus said:


> 4 GB of vRAM really seems to be the magic number since it stays around 10% below the 8gb 480.  The 1060 definitely loses performance when going down to 3 GB.  4 GB seems to be rather future proof, since it doesn't even lose ground on games with high vRam consumption.  We saw this with the Fury vs the 980ti.  Strangely, the Fury actually gained ground at higher resolutions.  I see absolutely no reason to get the 8 GB card for the target resolution of this model.


The 3GB 1060 has less hardware. If both 1060s had identical specs other than the VRAM perfromance wouldn't change much for the majority of games.


----------



## dirtyferret (Apr 21, 2017)

crow1001 said:


> lol 3Gb  in 2017 is a no no even at 1080p, taking that pos over the similarly priced 570 is for morons only.



considering the 570 lacks the speed to take advantage of the 4GB of RAM and loses out to the 1060 3GB in practically all test I would say the only moron is you


----------



## Bruno_O (May 1, 2017)

IvanP91v said:


> Would love to see that, at least one result


I have my numbers now (only if you consider GPU-Z info reliable though...)
1080p h264 10bit ~18-22W
2160p hevc 10bit + hdr ~25-30W with rare peaks (up to 100W). Doesn't reach 60 degress here, so fans are off.

This was achieved with a Sapphire RX 580 Nitro+ 4GB, but since it had a shitty bios (was using 35W idle here), I've flashed a MSI Armor bios over it (now idles at 12W).


----------



## cvearl (May 6, 2017)

Just passing this along... CIV VI has a DX12 option now and both the 1060's and RX480's get a boost and are now the same performance.


----------



## cvearl (May 6, 2017)

Bruno_O said:


> I have my numbers now (only if you consider GPU-Z info reliable though...)
> 1080p h264 10bit ~18-22W
> 2160p hevc 10bit + hdr ~25-30W with rare peaks (up to 100W). Doesn't reach 60 degress here, so fans are off.
> 
> This was achieved with a Sapphire RX 580 Nitro+ 4GB, but since it had a shitty bios (was using 35W idle here), I've flashed a MSI Armor bios over it (now idles at 12W).



It's not about FPS though it's about some games going past the framebuffer and having stuttering. Like Rise of the Tomb Raider. It will be unplayable in the Russian base area (Cant remember the level name) on Very High Textures.

That and going a year or so down the road, the 4GB AMD product will have a better chance of not hitting a memory bottleneck vs the 3gb 1060.


----------



## dirtyferret (May 6, 2017)

cvearl said:


> It's not about FPS though it's about some games going past the framebuffer and having stuttering. Like Rise of the Tomb Raider. It will be unplayable in the Russian base area (Cant remember the level name) on Very High Textures.
> 
> That and going a year or so down the road, the 4GB AMD product will have a better chance of not hitting a memory bottleneck vs the 3gb 1060.


Doesn't matter as the chip in the 470/570 is weaker then the 1060 3gb.


----------



## Bruno_O (May 6, 2017)

dirtyferret said:


> Doesn't matter as the chip in the 470/570 is weaker then the 1060 3gb.


Not for 570, in many reviews it has almost the same performance as a 480, which - with updated drivers - got equal perf to a 1060 6GB.
So a 570 4GB is deff faster than a 1060 3GB.


----------



## dirtyferret (May 7, 2017)

Bruno_O said:


> Not for 570, in many reviews it has the almost the same performance as a 480, which with updated drivers got equal perf to a 1060 6GB.
> So a 570 4GB is deff faster than a 1060 3GB.


Complete hyperbole, show actual results from a legit website otherwise you are simply talking out of your butt.


----------



## Bruno_O (May 7, 2017)

dirtyferret said:


> Complete hyperbole, show actual results from a legit website otherwise you are simply talking out of your butt.


google is your friend and I have more to do than winning a forum argument against someone this rude
btw, "smarter then the average ferret" should be "smarter thAn the average ferret", oh dumb ferret


----------



## dirtyferret (May 7, 2017)

Bruno_O said:


> google is your friend and I have more to do than winning a forum argument against someone this rude
> btw, "smarter then the average ferret" should be "smarter thAn the average ferret", oh dumb ferret


So you are talking out of your butt, don't let the door hit you in the rear as you run away


----------

